# 2008 Sea Hunt BX24BR



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**JOIN the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2008 Sea Hunt BX24BR being pushed by a Yamaha 250hp 4stroke (312 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 545s GPS/FF, Yamaha digital gauges, labeled switch panel, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Bobâ€™s jackplate, Lenco trim tabs, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear storage boxes, (2) rear jump seats, transom livewell, gunnel rod storage, lean post, center console w/integrated livewell, canvas T-Top, (2) bow rod locker boxes, bow insulated fish/dry storage, anchor locker and navigation lights.

Solid BX24BR with a Yamaha F250 ready to hit the water!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Call Greg at Priced at $32,995.00. (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

